# Bard feat - two songs at once?



## Artoomis (Nov 12, 2006)

Is there a Bardic feat that allows one to keep two songs going at the same time?  Not to start them both in one round, but to start a second one without stopping the first.

I thought I saw such a feat once, but cannot find it again.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 12, 2006)

maybe in the 3.0 book song and silnece had one.  I recall it as well, but not from a 3.5 source.


----------



## Fieari (Nov 12, 2006)

In 3.0, IIRC, songs lasted a certain amount of time after you stopped singing them, so you could overlap them that way.  Song and Silence has "Lingering Song" which doubles the length of time the song lasts after you stop performing.


----------



## Sirea (Nov 12, 2006)

AFAIK, only the PrC ability 'Combine Songs' does what you ask for. 2nd level Seeker of the Song (CA) or 5th level War Chanter (CW) required.

In the Seeker of the Song description of the ability you can start 2 songs at once as a standard action. The War Chanter version isn't as elaborated, but since it's the same abilty by name, and the SotS one is the more recent explanation, I would think it works the same for the War Chanter.

Subvocalize (SotS 5) enables you to drop one song and start a different 2nd song as a swift action too.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Nov 12, 2006)

Argh, what's that _sound_? Shoot him, somebody, _please_!


----------



## taliesin15 (Nov 12, 2006)

Fieari said:
			
		

> In 3.0, IIRC, songs lasted a certain amount of time after you stopped singing them, so you could overlap them that way.  Song and Silence has "Lingering Song" which doubles the length of time the song lasts after you stop performing.



this makes the most sense...if you're going to let Bards do 2 songs at once, why stop there, why not 3, 4, or 20? And if you let Bards do this, what's to stop players from whining that Wizards (etc) don't have a similar feat, to allow them to cast 2, 3, 5, 87 spells at once?

the lingering effect, however, is similar to the mechanic in many spells of varying provenance to linger a number of rounds (Detect Magic, Mage Armor, etc)...


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 12, 2006)

This is an interesting concept; remind me of Tuvan throat singing, where the singer accompanies himself with two or sometimes three distinct tones.


----------



## Wolf72 (Nov 12, 2006)

that could be just a higher level song that combines the specs of two lower level songs ...


Bull's str and Bear's endurance are 2nd lvl, maybe a spell that combines them would be a 4th or 5th level (maybe longer duration or other benefit b/c it's a higher lvl spell)


----------



## Artoomis (Nov 12, 2006)

Sirea said:
			
		

> AFAIK, only the PrC ability 'Combine Songs' does what you ask for. 2nd level Seeker of the Song (CA) or 5th level War Chanter (CW) required.
> 
> In the Seeker of the Song description of the ability you can start 2 songs at once as a standard action. The War Chanter version isn't as elaborated, but since it's the same abilty by name, and the SotS one is the more recent explanation, I would think it works the same for the War Chanter.
> 
> Subvocalize (SotS 5) enables you to drop one song and start a different 2nd song as a swift action too.




Ah - I think that's it.  I'll bet I spotted it when reading Seeker of the Song.

Thank you.


----------



## dagger (Nov 12, 2006)

*Focused Performance* [Bardic Music] (from Dragon 338)

REQ:

-Bardic Music class ability
-Focused Performer (another feat from Dragon 338)
-Concentration: 1 rank
-Perform: 6 ranks.

By spending one (or more) daily use of Bardic Music and making the indicated Perform check, you maymodify your Bardic Music in any of the following ways (though only one for a given use of Bardic Music):


*Accompaniment *– spend 3 uses to _perform two Bardic Music abilities simultaneously._ Each round you must make a Perform check vs. DC (20 + highest Perform ranks required) or both abilities end immediately. You may end one of the Bardic Music abilities at any time and continue the other without require any more Perform checks. Usable with all Bardic Music.
Dramatic Pause – spend 2 uses to stop an ongoing Bardic Music ability for 1 round (in order to cast a spell, attack, etc.) and then resume it as if you had not stopped. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (20 +Perform ranks required). Usable with Fascinate, Inspire Courage, Inspire Greatness, and Inspire Heroics.
Harmony – spend 1 uses to make a Bardic Music that normally affects one target instead affect two. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (20 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Inspire Competence, Suggestion, and Song of Freedom.
Individual Performance – spend 1 use to make a Bardic Music that normally affects multiple targets instead only affect one (cannot be you). This target receives 2x the normal bonuses / penalties. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (15 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Fascinate, Inspire Courage, Inspire Greatness, and Inspire Heroics.
Projection – spend 1 use to make a Bardic Music have 2x the normal area of effect. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (10 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Competence, Inspire Greatness, Inspire Heroics, and Song of Freedom.
Rhythm – spend 1 use to make a Bardic Music that you have been performing for at least 3 round last two extra rounds after you stop performing. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (10 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Fascinate, Inspire Competence, Inspire Courage, Inspire Greatness, and Inspire Heroics.
Riveting Performance – spend 1 use to make a Bardic Music affect all target in range that can hear you, even if they cannot see you. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (15 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Fascinate and Inspire Competence.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 12, 2006)

For a feat to allow more versatility from a bard, there is Melodic Casting in Complete Mage.

It doesn't allow multiple bard songs, but it does allow the user to continue a bard song while casting a spell.


----------



## Nadaka (Nov 12, 2006)

Its a class feature of the ariamagus, a PRC I made a few years ago.

Its the 7th level ability, Chorus of Many Voices: Duet.

http://www.nadaka.us/AriaMagus.txt

Edit: of course I  realize that it isn't exactly what the OP asked for, and it isn't viable in a WotC only game. Though I should note that it was originally published in a small magazine called "Aether".


----------



## BSF (Nov 12, 2006)

ST Cooley's Enchiridion of Mystic Music has several nifty features for Bards.  I highly suggest it.  In particular, Point and Counterpoint should fit your needs.  Segue is also interesting.


----------



## starwed (Nov 12, 2006)

Isn't there a bard spell that lets you maintain a bardic music effect without actually performing?  That would let you do two at once, unless the spell specifically excludes that possibility.


----------



## Mistwell (Nov 13, 2006)

taliesin15 said:
			
		

> this makes the most sense...if you're going to let Bards do 2 songs at once, why stop there, why not 3, 4, or 20? And if you let Bards do this, what's to stop players from whining that Wizards (etc) don't have a similar feat, to allow them to cast 2, 3, 5, 87 spells at once?




Bards can use two bardic music uses at once with special abilities and feats, just like wizards can cast two spells with quicken spell, or even certain prestige classes.  I think you just made his point for him.


----------

